# Directv r22 ethernet bridge



## ckymnstr (Jan 6, 2009)

I have recently purchased a model R22 DirecTv Dvr plus from DirecTv. I know it will network for VOD purposes and desktop software. I would like to not spend $100 on a wireless ethernet bridge, and I don't want the "internet kit" offered from DirecTv which is the inhome bridge kit by netgear at a max of 14mbps. I can't find anything definitive on buying the TIVO brand wireless antenna which I can find cheap. I was looking for recomendations on adding my DVR to the wireless network, possibly even using a second wireless router on an Ad hoc connection. It seems like all of the networking topics here are for hacked and older dvr's. Some help would be appreciated.

Big C


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

Not really the best place to ask as we deal with TiVo boxes here, but whatever. If you want ease of setup, get the stuff from DTV or the ready to go bridge. If you want cheap, get a router you can install DD-WRT or Tomato on and set up a WDS or client-bridge connection. 

The firmware in most home routers will not allow you to make a bridged connection. Don't buy one thinking you can do this unless you are positive it can or you plan to install an alternate firmware. It's the same problem regardless of the DVR type, you are connecting a wired device to a wireless connection. All those "old" threads will tell you what you need to know. 

The TiVo wireless adapter will not help you here. I doubt the DTV box would have the proper drivers for it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's a good place to find out more about the R22.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

The cheap belkins under $40 will do bridge mode out of the box  worked well for me


----------



## byrd (Jun 25, 2003)

If you're looking for something to install DD-WRT or Tomato on, the LINKSYS WRT54G is a GREAT router! You can currently get one for $45 from newegg.com with free shipping. 

I've currently got one of these routers running Tomato. My two Directivo's are set up for MRV through the router and I have Tivoserver and Tivodesktop running on my home PC so that I can access video, music, and pictures via either Tivo. The router WDS works great (for laptop network/internet access), but I must say that I don't use if for my Tivos. I'm using USB to Ethernet adapters on the Tivos because they seemed to have the best track records for my particular hardware. I used Homeplug adapters to work around any Ethernet wiring issues. The router is also connected to a second Cradlepoint 3G Router that I use for my home internet connection.

The router works great, and won't break the bank. You just need a little know how to do the firmware upgrade to DD-WRT or Tomato, but it's really not that difficult.


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

I use a cheap Encore wireless LAN extender which can be configured as an access point client (bridge) and it works great. I bought it from NewEgg for about $30.


----------

